# New way to track Yahoo Messenger IDs, now track 12 ids



## sahilism (Feb 4, 2007)

*spy.tricks4fun.com

*Ques 1. What is Yahoo Tracker?*
 Ans. Yahoo Tracker is a web based service that allows you to track  online/offline status of your yahoo buddies.
*Ques 2. Can i track those who are not in my messenger list?*
 Ans. Yes you can, your yahoo username and password are not required to use  this service.
 Some more features about this service--
*1. The service tracks the online/offline activity of Yahoo messenger user  in previous 24 hours.*
*We might increase the time perid to 1 week in near future.*
*2. You can track 12 yahoo users with one account. Yes its all free..!!*
*3. Data will be updated after every 10 minutes automatically.*
*4. Yahoo messenger users will be considered as online even if they are  invisible to any number of people (not everyone). Being "on sms" and "on mobile"  will also be considerd as online.*
*So, enjoy Yahoo Tracker  ALPHA by  simple* registration.


----------



## Ron (Feb 4, 2007)

txs for it........
i will try................
can i  track of hotmail?


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 4, 2007)

Gud start .U deserve reputation


----------



## sahilism (Feb 4, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> txs for it........
> i will try................
> can i  track of hotmail?



You cant track hotmail with service as of now.....



			
				siddharth_2463107 said:
			
		

> Gud start .U deserve reputation


thnx siddharth....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2007)

another method

Click IMVironment button, select See all IMVironments, select Yahoo! Tools or  Interactive Fun, and click on Doodle.
After loading the Doodle imvironment there can be two possibilities

1.If the user is offline Doodle are will show this "waiting for your friend to load Doodle" continuously .See in the picture below:

*apollo.divshare.com/thumbs/2007/02/04/100825/100825-47b.jpg


2. If the user is online (but in invisible mode), after few seconds (it can take up to one minute, depending on your connection speed), you should get a blank page like in the picture below.So you know that the user is online.

*apollo.divshare.com/thumbs/2007/02/04/100826/100826-c35.jpg




*Alternate Method:*

Chose a person you want to check .Double click to open the chat window.Now simply invite the person for a voice conference.This is done by clicking on the "conference' button on the top of the chat window.
If the talk button appears and turns green then that person is online.But if you receive the message 'Voice chat could not be started ' then the person is offline.

Note:Some people use softwares like buddy spy to check who is invisible.I DONT RECOMMEND you to use such third party softwares as they can expose your Pc to hackers by sending your personal information and can even steal information from your Pc.So avoid such softwares and instead use the simple tricks given above.

If you have any queries or would like to make some useful contribution to this topic feel free to drop a line in the comments section.


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 6, 2007)

> is it possible that these softwares have keyloggers, spywares & viruses ........




wat do want to asked plz clear


----------



## sahilism (Feb 7, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> is it possible that these softwares have keyloggers, spywares & viruses ........



Yahoo Trakker is not a standalone windows application. It is a Web-based application. That means you do not have to download any software. Just register on Yahoo trakker and then you can access the service by just simple login.
__________


			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> another method
> 
> Click IMVironment button, select See all IMVironments, select Yahoo! Tools or  Interactive Fun, and click on Doodle.
> After loading the Doodle imvironment there can be two possibilities
> ...



hi NIGHTMARE,
thanks for sharing your knowledge with us, 
but i cant compare this method with Yahoo Trakker, that doodle thing(though its an old one, i haven't tried it yet) tells you about the status , whereas YahTrker logs the online/offline activity whole day, whether you are online or not, its automatic.So, they are different things.
thnx...


----------



## sahilism (Feb 18, 2007)

*New Yahoo Trakker Launched..*

Yahoo trakker is already trakking thousands of Yahoo! ids..
New Yahoo trakker is a lot more efficient and fast..
*spy.tricks4fun.com
now experience the power of AJAX in Yahoo Trakker...*www.wackyb.co.nz/vb/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## sahilism (Feb 25, 2007)

Yahoo Trakker has moved to **www.MyFreeSpy.com*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the best is buddy spy...I was using this long time before.


----------



## ismart (Feb 25, 2007)

That’s what I was looking for! Thanks!


----------



## hearthacker (Mar 6, 2007)

hi,

on the yahoo trakker page, it says that the username can be upto 30 chars long..the username i wanna track is 21 chars long..i can only type till 20..


----------



## sahilism (Mar 12, 2007)

hearthacker said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> on the yahoo trakker page, it says that the username can be upto 30 chars long..the username i wanna track is 21 chars long..i can only type till 20..



this error has been fixed now, you can now trakk usernames upto 30 characters.. 
__________
by the way .. i recieved the same query from a yahoo traaker user ...from that user feedback box that i have just added..
are you the same guy??


----------



## sahilism (Jun 19, 2007)

hello guys..
yahoo trakker ( *www.myfreespy.com ) is tracking on 17,000 yahoo ids now.. its rocking..


----------



## netguy (Jun 21, 2007)

ohh iam getting error "Internal Server Error"
wat to do


----------



## karnivore (Jun 21, 2007)

^^ Same here


----------



## netguy (Jun 22, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> ^^ Same here



hey yesterday they had a down time.......now its wrking gr8!!!


----------



## sahilism (Jun 30, 2007)

Yahoo Tracker has now moved to *www.YahooTracker.com 
*


----------



## asterix (Jan 31, 2009)

*www.messenger-tracker.com/
a new web based service that allows you to track online/offline status of any yahoo account.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 31, 2009)

*reporting*


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 31, 2009)

asterix common sense suggests us to reply to only time theoretically relevant threads.


----------

